# Activision: More Than 500 Developers Working on Call of Duty



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Activision: More Than 500 Developers Working on Call of Duty*








A multi-billion dollar franchise, _Call of Duty_ means big money for Activision, but the publisher is well aware of the fact that gamer’s tastes can abruptly change, and that a series can quickly lose appeal. That’s why Activision are keen to capitalize on their success and pump out as many iterations of the franchise as quickly as they can, despite the fact that the very process of rushing out the games helps speed up franchise apathy.

Activision has revealed to VentureBeat that it has more than 500 developers working on _Call of Duty_ simultaneously, with the work split between four or five studios depending on what stage games are at. In fact, if a mass exodus of Infinity Ward workers hadn’t meant that Sledgehammer Games had to help the remaining developers finish_ Modern Warfare 3_, they would have also created a third person _Call of Duty_ games.

While it’s understandable that Activision wants to maximize their profits, the_ Modern Warfare _could suffer the same crash that _Guitar Hero_ faced, something that ultimately caused the publisher to end the franchise.

Source: PSLS


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

Well rushing games are most always a bad idea. Take blizzard for example they take "YEARS" to come up with sequel's to there games and they are some of the best games on the market. CoD is a great franchize and i hthink that if they rush things they may kill it, rushing means you miss stuff and then have to patch and the players (US) loose play time and we feel cheated.


----------

